# Marathons 2011



## whitesheepmtb (25. November 2010)

Hey

wer kann mit nette Marathons in der näheren Umgebung von Mainz/Wiesbaden nennen Mtb oder gern auch Rennrad. Aber bitte mit Wertung!

würde mich gern mal versuchen, aber erstmal in der nähe!

freue mich auf eure tipps


----------



## dib (26. November 2010)

Oh, da gibt es einiges .... 100Km Radius um Mainz ist ja "nähe" (ja ja, da gibt es noch mehr aber die kenn Ich halt noch nicht!)
Gäsbock Marathon (Lambrecht)
Bikemax Marathon (Siedelsbrunn)
Sigma Sport Bike Marathon (Neustadt a.d.W) (mein persönlicher Favorit mit Gäsbock zusammen sehr Technisch)
Redpulse "Rheingau" Marathon (Aulhausen) (Pflicht!)
Taunustrails (Eppstein)
Sebamed Bikeday (Bad Salzig) (Sehr sehr schneller technisch anspruchsloser und trotzdem sehr schöner Marathon)

Dann gibt es noch diverse Marathondatenbanken die noch für 2011 aktualisiert werden müssen.

Hoffe Du kannst da was mit anfangen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77527 (26. November 2010)

dib schrieb:


> Oh, da gibt es einiges .... 100Km Radius um Mainz ist ja "nähe" (ja ja, da gibt es noch mehr aber die kenn Ich halt noch nicht!)
> Gäsbock Marathon (Lambrecht)
> ....


Die Ziegenböcke nehmen aber nicht die für den TE so wichtige Wertung vor 
Alternativer Link http://www.bike-pfalz.de


----------



## dib (26. November 2010)

adus schrieb:


> Die Ziegenböcke nehmen aber nicht die für den TE so wichtige Wertung vor
> Alternativer Link http://www.bike-pfalz.de



Jetzt versteh ich auch warum ich nach dem "Rennen" 2Kg schwerer und gut angetrunken war. 

Irgendwie wurde da hauptsächlich die Aufnahmefähigkeit des Magens für Saumagen und Sake getestet .... 
Dennoch empfehlenswert als Techniktraining für folgende Bikemarathons.


----------



## strecken-guru (22. Dezember 2010)

Nicht vergessen

7. Schinder(hannes) MTB-Superbike 22.05.2011
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_11.aspx

Marathon
93 km | 2300 Hm | Start: 8.30 Uhr

Halbmarathon 2011
67 km | 1640 Hm | Start: 9.30 Uhr 

Kurzstrecke 2011
38 km | 870 Hm | Start: 10.00 Uhr 

NEU 20-km-Distanz 2011
20 km   Start: 10.30 Uhr

n-mosel-dreieck.de/de/radeln/mountainbike_09_m.aspx


die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


----------



## VulkaNic (5. Januar 2011)

Hi,

der Schinderhannes Marathon ist wirklich sehr schön zu fahren und gut organisiert
Eine weitere sehr schöne Rennveranstaltung, zwar nicht ganz so nahe bei Mainz und Wiesbaden, aber absolut erfahrenswert ist "VulkanBike" http://www.vulkanbike.de/
bin schon 2mal dabei gewesen und ich muss ehrlich sagen: eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung! Noch mit anschließendem Nachtrennen in der Stadt Daun, wer nicht mitfahren will, zuschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall , da jedes Jahr ein paar "Hindernisse" dabei sind, wie Srungschanzen, Heuballen, Doubels, usw. ...
Zurrück zu dem eigentlichen Rennen, es lassen sich dort auch spizen Mounainbiker wie Sabiene Spitz, Bart Brentjens und andere bekannte Biker dort blicken.
Die strecke ist wirklich fantastisch egal ob ShortTrack(38km), Halbmarahon(60km), Marahon(85km) oder Ultra(100km). Es sind auch viele Singletrails dabei und an den ausblicken in die Landschaft muss man auch nich sparen z.B.: die drei Maare um Daun können bewundert werden um nur eins der vielen Highlights zu nennen.

Viel spass in der Saison 2011 Wünsche ich


----------



## RheingauBiker (21. Januar 2011)

Gibt es sonst kleinere Veranstaltungen in der Nähe? Würde mich auch sehr interessieren...


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Januar 2011)

RheingauBiker schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst kleinere Veranstaltungen in der Nähe? Würde mich auch sehr interessieren...



http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/


----------

